
Authoritarians Distract Rather Than Debate - Lionsion
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2017/01/authoritarians-distract-rather-debate.html
======
ardent_uno
So I guess CNN, MSNBC, Washington Post, etc are authoritarians with their
constant need to talk about Stormy Daniels and similarly asinine storylines in
a coordinated attempt to tar and feather Trump with any and every distraction
possible?

